# Como funciona un relay de 5 patas



## Roii (May 15, 2008)

Saludos..

Bueno soy un poco nuevo en la electronica
y tengo una pequeña duda no se como
funciona un relay

lo quiero para aser un circuito de paro y arranque
con botones normalmente abierto y cerrado

y quisiera saber como manipular los relay

muchas gracias por su tiempo
les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2008)

En primer lugar, el relé se acciona mediante la generación de un campo magnético al cicular corriente en su bobina, lo que a consecuencia, atrae a un contacto cambiando el estado de reposo en el que se encontraba, el cual es retomado al dejar de circular dicha corriente por su bobina. Los contactos de un relé son siempre iguales, en reposo el contacto cierra un circuito a una de las salidas, mientras que de el otro, se encuentra abierto, al circular corriente por su bobina invierte esta condición inicial. Muchas veces encontramos relés de muchas patas, cada una de estas, se las conoce como inversor (es decir, en su finción).
En el caso que vos preguntas, el de 5 patas:

2 patas, son de la alimentación de la bobina, y la que encontrás en el medio es el terminal común de trabajo, mientras que las otras dos patas, son sus terminales normal cerrado y normal abierto, es decir, inicialmente un contacto esta como un circuito cerrado con el terminal común y el otro como circuito abierto. Al cambiar de estado por hacer circular corriente en su bobina, se invierte el estado.
El tipo de relé que preguntas se dice que es "simple inversor", como imaginarás, los hay tambien doble inversor.

Saludos


----------



## Roii (May 16, 2008)

ok Muchas gracias 
me sera de gran ayuda


----------



## erkillo (May 16, 2008)

Con un rele de una sola conmutada no podras hacer un arranque paro con pulsadores, deberas hacerlo con un interruptor, ya que con pulsadores deberas usar la conmutada del rele  como realimentacion del mismo.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

erkillo dijo:
			
		

> Con un rele de una sola conmutada no podras hacer un arranque paro con pulsadores, deberas hacerlo con un interruptor, ya que con pulsadores deberas usar la conmutada del rele  como realimentacion del mismo.


Claro que si puede hacerlo, pero se tiene que dar la condicion de que el circuito que controla el rele funciona con la misma fuente de alimentacion que utiliza la bobina de este. Simplemente el circuito a controlar lo pones en paralelo con la bobina.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

es preciso lo que argumenta pepechip, ademas vienen relays de muchos voltajes diferentes. sino debe alimentar el circuito del relay con un voltaje y que el aparato a encender y apagar se maneje con el voltaje que quiera.


----------



## erkillo (May 16, 2008)

Pepechic es mucho mas correctco usar un  arranque y paro  con un contacto libre de potencial y no en paralelo con la bobina. Ademas dependiendo del circuito q sea seria interesante cortar todos las alimentaciones, y esta claro q con una sola conmutada no se podria.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

No se trata de que sea mas o menos correcto, uno tiene que hacer el diseño con lo que tenga a mano, y si el tipo de dispositivo a conectar lo permite se puede recurrir a este sistema.

Yo no digo que haya que hacerlo de esta manera sistematicamente, naturalmente si el rele dispone de 2 circuitos utilizare los 2, pero si mi rele solo tiene un circuito y el circuito a funcionar tiene poco consumo, porsupuesto que no voy a comprar otro rele.


----------



## erkillo (May 16, 2008)

Si pepechic tienes razon, pero como en este caso a ninguno de los dos se nos  dio la tension del rele ni del equipo a conectar a lo mejor estamos liando aun mas al chaval. A ver si el rele es de 24  voltios y conecta un circuito de 5v en paralelo y le salta por los aire. jajajaja


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> erkillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Si pepechic tienes razon, pero como en este caso a ninguno de los dos se nos dio la tension del rele ni del equipo a conectar a lo mejor estamos liando aun mas al chaval. A ver si el rele es de 24 voltios y conecta un circuito de 5v en paralelo y le salta por los aire. jajajaja



Efectivamente tienes razon, por eso en mi mensaje puse una condicion.


----------

